# My Fiercesome Trio



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

In my author bio I often mention my semi-fierce beagle who likes to think he's a Pit-Bull.  Well, here he is along with the two indoor cats, Bruce and Dick....  _yes, someone will probably make the connection._









Dick









Bruce sitting on the fridge.









a very rare picture of Dex (he hates having his picture taken)


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

No burgler in his/her right mind would try to break into your house and face these three!  

Wish my dogs and cats were so fierce!

Cherie


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Awww, lookit those cute babies...... I mean.... cute fiercesome attack animals.    I think ginger tabbies have the coolest personalities.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you both. Yes, they have some....interesting personalities. More often than not they're like normal three year old toddlers and are into everything.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

awww, so cute


----------

